# Pascal Dusapin (1955 - )



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

I admittedly don't know much about this composer, but I recently heard a few pieces of his that make me want to hear more. Intriguing music. I've seen his name thrown around occasionally, so I'm surprised he doesn't have a Composer Guestbook yet. What are some of his best works?

The pieces I've listened to so far are Celo, Go, and Aufgang. I'll need to listen to them again, but I've really liked what I've heard!


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

musicrom said:


> I admittedly don't know much about this composer, but I recently heard a few pieces of his that make me want to hear more. Intriguing music. I've seen his name thrown around occasionally, so I'm surprised he doesn't have a Composer Guestbook yet. What are some of his best works?
> 
> The pieces I've listened to so far are Celo, Go, and Aufgang. I'll need to listen to them again, but I've really liked what I've heard!


Apart from an opera I once saw in Paris, I forget the name, the two things I've listened to in the past are an enormous quartet called Time Zones and the piano etudes. I've lost interest in his music for some reason, which just feels tame, so I hope someone else can transmit a bit of enthusiasm.


----------

